# Golden Ticket Anyone?



## Don (Apr 15, 2016)

Tesla quietly created a ‘Golden Ticket’ drawing for all the Model 3 reservation holders who placed a pre-order during the first day and randomly selected 12 winners to receive an all-expenses paid trip to the Gigafactory Grand Opening.

Hope someone from this blog is going!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Don said:


> Tesla quietly created a 'Golden Ticket' drawing for all the Model 3 reservation holders who placed a pre-order during the first day and randomly selected 12 winners to receive an all-expenses paid trip to the Gigafactory Grand Opening.
> 
> Hope someone from this blog is going!


Not through the "Golden Ticket".... But apparently a few of my contacts confirmed Model S or Model X and we got to 4 referrals yesterday...

So, my wife and I are going! (now one more and we get some new wheels and tires...)


----------



## Don (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats! Please share your experience on here


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Don said:


> Congrats! Please share your experience on here


I will probably publish my trip report with Gigafactory in the middle (on my blog.)...

Thinking of taking a short trip from SoCal to British Columbia and back in July...

(hmm... @MelindaV care to meet IRL, I would think you would be enroute to BC...)

We have family commitments along the way, but will need to Supercharge at times and have cup of Joe, meal, or conversation at stops...

best way to contact me on such trips is Twitter....

For that matter, @TrevP... You're in BC, right? (we've got family in Burnaby, I believe is the town.) [just checked, WAY on the other side of the country from BC... ON, will have to wait for another trip EAST...]


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@AEDennis - yeah that would be great to meet up! I am right off I-5, so unless you have a really creative way to reach BC, you will go right past me


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> @AEDennis - yeah that would be great to meet up! I am right off I-5, so unless you have a really creative way to reach BC, you will go right past me


We do have a CHAdeMO adapter and our friends in OR and WA have done a great job with WCEH...

But probably taking I-5.

Have a conference in Portland, then family commitments in Seattle and BC...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

We could call this the inaugural M3OC meetup! Lol. 
I hope you and your wife plan to drive the Roadster. It seems like a fine vehicle to travel the length of I-5


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> We could call this the inaugural M3OC meetup! Lol.
> I hope you and your wife plan to drive the Roadster. It seems like a fine vehicle to travel the length of I-5


Her Roadster COULD drive the distance, but its drivers would be weary from the drive...

Beside, we're planning on visiting with our goddaughter at summer camp for the weekend, so, she won't fit with the two of us in the Roadster.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

AEDennis said:


> I will probably publish my trip report with Gigafactory in the middle (on my blog.)...
> 
> Thinking of taking a short trip from SoCal to British Columbia and back in July...
> 
> ...


No, I'm in Toronto! Wish I could go but the date falls at the tail of our vacation time.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Guess I wasn't selected


----------

